# Hi



## Zarathos (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello to all. As you can see I'm from Poland, quite old (searching a tree for a coffin), and in love. I live airplanes, mead, women, singing.

Yesterday I dowloaded Blender and I'm trying to learn aircraft 3d modelling.

What else... I saw someone declaring, that I-16 (1935 version) was better then P.11/P.24. Can I kill him now, or should I wait for permission from moderators?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## seesul (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome!
Greeting from Czech Republic!


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 13, 2008)

Airlplanes, mead, women and singing, huh? 

COOL! You'll fit right in.

Welcome


----------



## Njaco (Mar 13, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing! Welcome to the forum! That will cost you one dram of mead, please!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 13, 2008)

This will become your second home then.....welcome mate!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2008)

Hallo Zarathos 

Nice to read you here.Glad, there is one more Pole on the forum.
I hope you will stay with us for longer.

Pozdrawiam kolegę serdecznie.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome Zrathos


----------



## Heinz (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome Zarathos


----------



## DOUGRD (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Zarathos and welcome. If you're half as cool as Wurger you've definitely found a home.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## ccheese (Mar 14, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Zarathos .

Pozdrawiam kolegę serdecznie....

And then there were three Poles....

BTW, what is old ????

Charles


----------



## v2 (Mar 14, 2008)

Welcome!

Witaj, fajnie, że będzie nas tu wiecej....

Własciwie moglibyśmy założyc jakieś polskie kółko, co Wojtek?


----------



## Zarathos (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow, thanks, guys.

Swoją drogą - gdzie tych Polaków nie ma


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2008)

Dokładnie tak. Nawet w Grudziądzu. 

Co do kółka to dobry pomysł Dominiku.


----------



## v2 (Mar 14, 2008)

Zarathos said:


> Wow, thanks, guys.
> 
> Swoją drogą - gdzie tych Polaków nie ma




W Grudziądzu mam super kumpla z wojska... tez lotniczego świra...

pozdrawiam z Krakowa.


----------



## DOUGRD (Mar 15, 2008)

My Polish/English auto translator must be on the fritz again.  
HA-HA!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Zarathos, welcome from down under mate!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2008)

DOUGRD said:


> My Polish/English auto translator must be on the fritz again.
> HA-HA!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 15, 2008)

Mine just coughed and went dead on me....


----------



## Bf109_g (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi there Zarathos and welcome


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 16, 2008)

G'day Zarathos and welcome to the site. Doug we told you to stop pouring beer into that Polish/English Translator last week. It wasn't going to **** you no matter how pissed you thought it would get


----------



## A4K (Mar 17, 2008)

Welcome mate! Great to have you aboard. 

Evan


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Mar 19, 2008)

g'day and welcome from sunny Far North Queensland home of the CAC Boomerang


----------

